# ADA ID please



## kleankord

can you ID the plants here?


----------



## ragus1965

[QUOTE = kleankord ; 544396 ] puede Identificación de las plantas en esta lista?

[ IMG ] http://www.adaaust.com.au/gallery/gallery01/photo/foto01a_108.jpg [/ IMG] [ / quote ]

Hello, is not very well but these species could be, sorry if I'm wrong, but the image is too small and just try to help

GLOSSO o HEMIANTUS MICRANTEMOIDES???
MICROSORUM PTEROPUS NARROW???
ELEOCHARIS VIVIPARA o PARVULA???
CRYSPATULA BALANSAE???


----------



## HeyPK

I'll make some guesses:
The plant on the log is _Microsorum pteropus_, a variety that doesn't branch or have very narrow leaves. 
The foreground plant may be _Glossostigm_a. 
Back of that is _Eleocharis_ (hair grass)
The plant in the back left side may be a narrow-leaved Aponogeton (_Aponogeton longiplumosus_?) or it may be a _Cryptocoryne crispatula_ variety. I am leaning slightly towards the former.


----------



## davemonkey

+1 on HeyPK's guesses. And the very back corner looks like a Crypt to me as well.


----------

